# Some pics of my future buck



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is a few pics I took of my little buck Happy. I am just in love with this guy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

He is very cute!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I see how he got his name. He sure put a smile on my face.  His markings are awesome!

Deb Mc


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the fella! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, he is so sweet looking. 

I bet he will make beautiful babies. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice buckling..... he should make pretty babies... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

He is adorable!


----------



## DBDhoney (Apr 3, 2010)

aww what a cutie!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

too cute!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Love his pattern! Congrats!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice, conrats on the addition!


----------

